# Pics of a few banded birds



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Ttttttt


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

nice pictures a couple of my buddies this year shot 2 nick bands and 3 leg bands just this spring if you want pics all of us are members of avery


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

I`m not on Avery`s site ...every sock I hunt over, i`ve sewn, painted and grommeted, all custom and I`m proud to see my dekes kill birds....
We shot a total of 16 bands, 3 were neck collars. Yellow snow, white ross, red blue


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

LOOKs like a lot of fun.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

16 bands! Thats fricken nuts! Congrats


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

It's a good feeling killing birds over decoys you made yourself....especially ones with jewelry.

Way to go man! :beer:


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Some people have way to much luck. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

bandedgandr said:


> I`m not on Avery`s site ...every sock I hunt over, i`ve sewn, painted and grommeted, all custom and I`m proud to see my dekes kill birds....
> We shot a total of 16 bands, 3 were neck collars. Yellow snow, white ross, red blue


Thats what im talking about. Hey do you guide for top gun in the spring? I see you have the hoodie


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes he is a guide , so you know where them band came from!!!!! :evil:


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah ebay


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

I did guide for Top Gun a few yrs back , but now i`m on my own.

Ya, from ebay...ur funny as hell!! 
No, all the bands pictured where shot by me. You can ask any of my clients. I have been guiding snows for 10 seasons, and I have a nack for spotting irregularities on birds...We have shot way more bands than pictured in the last 10 season. Like I said, we ende the season with 16 bands.

If you really think those bands came from ebay, you obviously havn`t put the time in the field...I take my job seriously, ask any client i`ve guided, i produce results, and its not cuz I sit on my sofa and watch hunting vids either.

Like someone else put on here, there`s always someone to rain on another parade.


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Here`s a pic from NW MO this season with clients......All over dekes, and all adults!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I just dont get why guys hate and go after guide and outfitters on this site are you jelous or what? HE is a great guy and if you dont have anything good to say why say anything. He was at the same motel in mo as us and he is a good guy my cousin hunting with him last week and they killed a ton of bird in the decoys. GUides and outfitters arent bad guys just out making a livving doing what they love.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think the reason everyone "hates" them is because they comercialze hunting. Try going on a free lance Elk hunt these days... Not many people do it. Not ten years ago people would have never thought about using a "GUIDE" to hunt an elk.

It is getting to be the same way to hunt ducks and geese. Guys are locking up thousands of acres to GUIDE on. However they don't hunt enough and on all of the land to make sense. They post everything and even when they aren't hunting you can't hunt it. I talked to about 20 farmers in a certain part of the state that will not be renuing there Issue of we will post your land and hunt it for money next year because it has totally F'd up the deer herds and made it impossible for people that don't have deep pockets to hunt. We are paying $4 a gal of fuel, $20 a box for shells. Why pay $200 a day just to shoot a few birds?

Sorry for the rant it is a sore subject. However I am glad to see that farmers that have let me hunt in the past, then posted for GUIDES, are now seeing the light and not letting the guides back!!! :beer:

I guess it isn't the same for all guide services and I in no way "hate" on them. I just don't understand how you can ask why we don't "like" them.

I hope this can stay adult. I am not trying to attack either of you, or put you down. I am just showing you my point of view. Fair enough?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> $20 a box for shells.


thats sad.....I pay $10......Learn how to shoot and you won't need those high performance shells!!!!! :wink:

other than that...well said, i agree with everything you said


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

We usually day lease our fields, that way if we decide not to hunt a particular field, its open to whom ever wants it. Its up to the farmers in my opinion. I understand totally what u r saying, i`m just trying to make a living. For the average person, a 1500+ rig with blinds, e-callers and misc is not feasable. I don`t charge $200 a gun either i`m barely over $100. I`m not getting rich at it, just feeding my need to hunt.

Like I said, I take my job as seriously, this is why i kill geese. It is hard when your a one man crew to scout, set-up and guide, so when I`m in an area i`ll find a traffic field and camp. Last year @ Squaw, I ran 22 straight days averaging 66 birds /8-hunter per day on the same field. This year I ran 19 days on the same field with an average of 38 bird per day. The days I am able to relocate on a feed field are the big days, but when your doing everything, its almost impossible.

I do see your point, and with the price of fuel and shells, hell everything has taken a jump in the last yr.

Everyone has an opinion, and they are respected.

I have been on a few guided hunts myself, and in my opinion, i`d rather pay a guide on the east coast for a Brant hunt, than try and pull my boat, buy dekes, pay fuel for 2400 miles.....Would it make sense, probably not. Most of my clients are from states were there are no Snow geese.

I am very respectful when it comes to the land, we pick up every hull, and wad we can find. I leave the land just as found, and if I know that another is or is gonna hunt a particular field, i`ll move to the next.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bandedgandr said:


> We usually day lease our fields, that way if we decide not to hunt a particular field, its open to whom ever wants it. Its up to the farmers in my opinion. I understand totally what u r saying, i`m just trying to make a living. For the average person, a 1500+ rig with blinds, e-callers and misc is not feasable. I don`t charge $200 a gun either i`m barely over $100. I`m not getting rich at it, just feeding my need to hunt.
> 
> Like I said, I take my job as seriously, this is why i kill geese. It is hard when your a one man crew to scout, set-up and guide, so when I`m in an area i`ll find a traffic field and camp. Last year @ Squaw, I ran 22 straight days averaging 66 birds /8-hunter per day on the same field. This year I ran 19 days on the same field with an average of 38 bird per day. The days I am able to relocate on a feed field are the big days, but when your doing everything, its almost impossible.
> 
> I do see your point, and with the price of fuel and shells, hell everything has taken a jump in the last yr.


 :beer: I just gained about 200% more respect for you! No lie! I am very impressed that you don't lock up land for the whole year, and you give others a chance! I had a 90 year old lady that always lets me hunt tell me of how she has soo many deer on her land, and she had hit a few of them yada yada. Yet she had leased up all of her land. yes, she leases it for farming also. But the Guide service didn't hunt deer. :-? I also know what you mean about having the money for a spread and gear and so on.

I aplaud you for guiding the way you do, if it is true. It just kills me to drive by my "Honey holes" with nice little Metal Posted signs... :******:

Also, thanks for keeping it adult! Like I said I have no problem with guides, however I don't agree with them on everything.


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, no problem.
I`m not on here to start a war either!! I don`t post much, but i do alot of reading of forums, and Nodak is 1st rate compared to some others i`ve been on b4. 
Its the guys that Don`t tell the farmers what they are doing, and get caught at it that is hurting everyone in this sport. Why screw the farmer/landowner outta a few dollars??? In the end you`ll lose that area cuz most farmer are neighbors...


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

he has one of my bands , dont think you are going fool every person. on here ,you will not tell me this sh,, I know what you do!!!!!!! dont believe aword from this guy!!!!! :******:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

boranger said:


> he has one of my bands , dont think you are going fool every person. on here ,you will not tell me this sh,, I know what you do!!!!!!! dont believe aword from this guy!!!!! :ticked:


Whatever!!!

Hey bandedgandr you need help next year let me knw. i have springs wide open and have made the trips plenty of times. PM me if intrested


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Horker 23,, good luck,Ihave been there ,you think I am mad for no reason, p,m, I can tell you alot more,,,


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Ya, boranger or whatever I`ll admit, i have cooned a few in my career, but that was when i was younger, and had something to prove. I make a living doing this, its not just a time to hangout, brag and get loaded like a few paticular guide services i know about. My tips reflect my hunts, and 25% of my income is from that.

Red collar is from the end of march in squaw last season, 116 bird day, and it was tall, behind the blind shot that my clients agreed they wouldn`t have got a chance. we did shot 3 more that day.

Yellow collar was shot by lake henry SD 2005, cripple off the lake when picking up e-caller.

$100 reward was near oldham, Sd 2005, fun hunt

Green and leg banded blue were south of lake thompson 2006, fun hunt

White ross was in Southern MO this year.

i don`t have to sit and explain myself to you or others. I`m not proud of my younger days, but i`ll be the first to admit my faults, and if iI am still an "Evil guide" the last 300 of my repeat clients keep coming for a good hunt for nothing!!!

Oh, and here is a few more pics for ya too!! Just to show you we never have 100 plus day either...















.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I foresee drama, as I remember boranger talking about a guide taking a band he shot...


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Like I said, I may have.....I`m not sitting here denying what I have done in years past, should we just keep on and on about it or what?? That is the childish part of these forums too much time on ones hand.

Lets just keep beatin a dead horse huh? We`ll have a good ole time!!

I`m not the first or the last guide that has done this either.....I have read websites were the guide insists on the bands as a tip over and over.....well, in my years I can tell you i have worked with plenty other guides that have done this. It is what it is...I guess, you can sit and rip all you want, I`m a man and can take it. If it makes you a better man than so be it. I`m not here to brag or fight, i posted pics, just like the rest of you that post....

I said I have done it, want me be like a broken record and keep repeating myself???


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

bandedgandr,,,, I will say no more about the band thing, I have hunted snowgeese as long as anyone,I will say u know geese better than any guide out there, your kill number show that to,I dont think much of some of the thing u do! I will take your word that you have turn over a new way of doing thing.but I do know you are pretty good at talk the talk and walk the walk, we will let it go,and I hope you do well !


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, I really don`t remember when, but If I did it to you, I do apologize. Like I said on the forum, I have done it, not denying like most will, I have nothing to prove. I have learned a few things since starting my guiding career, and i`m trying to help the younger guides who want a name for themselves not go down this road as so many of us have in the past.

I was a young bragging punk from Mn too. One day I just realized its all drama / soap opera.... Everyones band this, 100 bird days that.....Well it all really doesn`t matter to clients, if there not happy, we are outta busines.... I have no reason to inflate my numbers...i had 3 0`s this year, and a few single digit days, but I had a 100+ day and alot of 40+ days too... Do a search on the net for me, I know not all are happy, but I can`t please everyone....

I `m a crabby s.o.b. in the a.m., i`ll be the 1st to admit it too, but I like to b.s. in the dekes after the first flock has been wacked into, not stand in the lobby of a hotel over coffee wondering what the days hunt will be like.


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll second the crabby in the morning part!! :lol:


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

ya, ya I know.... you plannin on a return trip next season?


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

You bet I am! I just need to get permission from the old ball and chain :roll: I had a great time... even though we didn't kill big numbers I still had a lot of fun. I started coming out 4 years ago and I have been hooked ever since.......  Keep up the good work!


----------

